# iCloud Drive me rend folle (Monterey)



## Pepelafourmi (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Nouvelle venue sur MacOS après de nombreuses années sur iPad, je rencontre un problème vraiment gênant et je n’ai trouvé aucune info sur le forum ou alors je suis nulle en recherche ☺️

C’est simple, lorsque j’active iCloud Drive sur MacOS Monterey, cette andouille télécharge l’intégralité d’iCloud Drive sur mon Mac Mini qui ne dispose que de 256Go. Il télécharge comme un glouton, jusqu’à ce que j’obtienne un message d’espace disque plein.

J’ai trouvé quelques pistes sur des forums anglais qui m’ont occasionné quelques frayeurs,mm

La première proposait d’utiliser l’extension .nosync sur les dossiers. Je l’ai fait et j’ai vu mon iCloud Drive se vider.. Heureusement j’avais une sauvegarde complète sur mon iPad…

La seconde est de décocher la case « optimiser le stockage du mac ». Je l’avait déjà décochée avant en cherchant une solution comme une grande, ça ne change absolument rien.

Une autre propose des lignes de commandes incompréhensibles pour moi, et je ne tiens pas à faire une seconde vidange d’iCloud Drive, voire pire…

Bref, entre les frayeurs, mon niveau moyen en anglais, mon niveau zéro en ligne de commande, je préfère vous demander de l’aide.

N’y a t’il pas une solution simple ?? 

Est-ce propre à Monterey ? Repasser à Big Sur serait une solution ?

En tous cas, cette fonction est complètement débile.. 

Blandine


----------



## ericse (30 Octobre 2022)

Pepelafourmi a dit:


> La seconde est de décocher la case « optimiser le stockage du mac ». Je l’avait déjà décochée avant en cherchant une solution comme une grande, ça ne change absolument rien.


Bonsoir,
Pour moi il faudrait plutôt cocher la case "optimiser le stockage", à la fois pour iCloud et pour Photos.


----------



## Pepelafourmi (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, merci pour ta réponse. Effectivement, je n’ai pas précisé que dans les deux cas option cochée/décochée, cela ne change rien. J’ai cru comprendre tout à l’heure en continuant ma recherche que dans tous les cas, c’était une fonction décidée par Apple et qu’on ne pouvait pas y faire grand chose.

Cela dit, je me méfie de ce que peuvent dire certains experts qui ne le sont en réalité peut-être pas plus experts que moi 

Entre temps, j’ai trouvé une demi-solution à mon problème : utiliser la version web d’iCloud Drive.. Cela fonctionne très bien mais c’est tout de même un peu dommage.

Si quelqu’un connait LA solution, je suis toujours preneuse 

Bonne nuit à tous et toutes


----------



## Gwen (30 Octobre 2022)

La seule solution, c’est de cocher la fonction d’optimisation du stockage qui gérera l’espace sur le Mac  
ce n’est pas instantané, mais ça fonctionne plutôt bien pour les petits disques.


----------



## love_leeloo (30 Octobre 2022)

Ne faut il pas indiquer que l’on ne veut pas la synchronisation de bureau et documents ?


----------



## guytoon48 (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,


love_leeloo a dit:


> Ne faut il pas indiquer que l’on ne veut pas la synchronisation de bureau et documents ?


Je plussoie...


----------

